# [SOLVED] Shuttle Display - No video at all.



## RossDoughty (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, my first proper post here. 

Basically I wanted to make a custom PC. So I got a Shuttle, this one to be exact:

Shuttle United Kingdom - SX58H7 PRO

Anyway, I got myself the whole works and my problem is, when I power it up, I can't seem to get any sort of video output from it at all. I am using a flatscreen monitor with both a DVI and VGA input, so I tried DVI and then tried VGA and nothing. Then I swapped the graphics card for an older one, as I thought the BIOS my not support it, and still nothing, so I swapped monitors and again nothing. 

I am now quite stuck, as I am running out of ideas to fix this. My basic specs are as such:

Box: Shuttle SX58H7 PRO for Intel i7 LGA1366 

CPU: Intel Core i7 950 3.06GHz Socket 1366 8MB Cache Retail Boxed Processor

RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz CL9 1.5V Non-ECC Unbuffered 

Graphics: ( Bought ) Sapphire HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card

If anyone could help me out that would be great, as it cost me a pretty penny.

Thankyou in advance,

Ross.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Shuttle Display - No video at all.*

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Why 16GB of RAM?
If you're certain all of the required power connections are properly done then do a bench test.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
Install the CPU and heat sink. Intel Guide AMD Guide
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## RossDoughty (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Shuttle Display - No video at all.*

Hey thanks for the advice, I sorted it. 

Basically, the ATX power was not clipped in just enough. Thanks for the advice, it triggered me to check everything first.

+1 for the help .

Cheers,

Ross.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and glad it was something simple.


----------

